# Flashanimation NICHT in Vordergrund



## meste (8. August 2011)

Hallo allerseits!

Folgendes Problem:
Ich habe sechs kleine FlashAnims auf der Website.
Auf der Website befindet sich eine Header- und Footbereich.
Beide sind sozusagen auf der obersten Ebene. Damit meine ich, das wenn ich
den Explorer kleiner oder größer mache dann verschwindet der eigentlicher Inhalt in den Hintergrund vom Header und Footer. So wie es auch gewünscht ist.
Aber bi Flashanimation klappt das nicht so. Die Animationen verdecken den Header bzw. Footer Bereich sobald sich die Größe der Seite ändert.

```
<div>
                    <object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" width="220" height="150" id="Object5" align="middle">
                        <param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" />
                        <param name="movie" value="Viewer6.swf" /><param name="menu" value="false" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" /><embed src="Viewer6.swf" menu="false" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="220" height="150" name="Viewer6" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" />
                    </object>
</div>
```

Wie kann man die Anims auf der Seite so anzeigen das diese beim ändern der Größe von den Header- und Footerbereich überdeckt werden.
Wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Lg
m.e.s.t.e


----------



## finbey (23. August 2011)

Gib den Inhalten ne Id und versehe sie im Stylesheet mit einem Z-Index...
z.B 


```
#header
{
z-index:2;
}
```

Dann müsste dieser im Vordergrund sein.

lG


----------

